# Diet advice



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

cgospodinov said:


> When I first joined in here, my weight was 110lbs but obviously changed my diet completely because I wanted to gain some weight. Right now, my weight is 120lbs considering the fact I've only been on the diet for four weeks and have been doing cardio almost everyday as well as some some light weight lifting.
> 
> Here is my usual diet:
> 
> ...





Dux said:


> That diet is utter sh'te.
> 
> You need a total rethink. Crisps 3 times a day with white bread peanut butter sandwiches?
> 
> Where did you think this up from?


Although he calls me dingo lol, I decided to take his post seriously for once and ask for some advice on my diet.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Bump?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Well what did u rethink? No ones gonna write a diet for u. You know what clean, whole foods are so put them in and remove the junk!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Well what did u rethink? No ones gonna write a diet for u. You know what clean, whole foods are so put them in and remove the junk!


I was looking for some food suggestions since I've ran out of ideas to be honest... I mean, I know I should be eating chicken, fish and eggs but was looking for food that is clean and provides similar number of calories whilst keeping the quantity roughly the same.

Cheers for the reply though!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

cgospodinov said:


> I was looking for some food suggestions since I've ran out of ideas to be honest... I mean, I know I should be eating chicken, fish and eggs but was looking for food that is clean and provides similar number of calories whilst keeping the quantity roughly the same.
> 
> Cheers for the reply though!


But u still have crisps in there?


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

That diet is an April fool? Has to be as it's horrendous, there are loads of basic diets about start with one of those, there are ones on myprotein that will do the job. There is also loads of info on the nutrition forums, a good diet will cost you a fair bit of cash and no one on here is going to just right one out as clearly you have spent no time at all doing research on it. Diet is critical so give it the respect it deserves and take the time and effort to get it right. As a starter drop all the bread get some low GI carbs


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Is this dingo? I don't get if its a wind-up or what...


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Protein: Chicken, Beef, Fish

Carbs: Rice, Pasta, Potato

Greens: Brocoli, Green beans, Peas

Plenty of options there for clean meals.

In all honesty the diet plan you posted is atrocious, mcdonalds, mars bars and crisps are a big no when it comes to a clean diet


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> But u still have crisps in there?


Alright, not having it anymore! I've also replaced the McDonalds with 100g of chicken breast, 125g of white rice and 2 boiled potatoes.



valleygater said:


> That diet is an April fool? Has to be as it's horrendous, there are loads of basic diets about start with one of those, there are ones on myprotein that will do the job. There is also loads of info on the nutrition forums, a good diet will cost you a fair bit of cash and no one on here is going to just right one out as clearly you have spent no time at all doing research on it. Diet is critical so give it the respect it deserves and take the time and effort to get it right. As a starter drop all the bread get some low GI carbs


Nope, I posted the thread on 30th  I've heard about diets on myprotein but have only found ones for losing weight... Thanks for the advice though, there was a good diet I found on bodybuilding so I guess I will stick to it.


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

Basic diets aren't hard, you just eat every 3 hours and eat the right mix of macros. Once you have done that for a year or so then you can get technical with carb rotation, essential fats all that but the basics are as BBaddict said above. The hardest bit with diet is having the dedication to follow it as it takes a fair amount of effort and prep to follow it religiously and that is when you will get results.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

squatthis said:


> Is this dingo? I don't get if its a wind-up or what...


We all have to start from a certain point mate and the thread is actually dead serious!



BBaddict said:


> Protein: Chicken, Beef, Fish
> 
> Carbs: Rice, Pasta, Potato
> 
> ...


Thanks! After my first thread, I was under the impression that I could eat pretty much anything that I want if trying to put on some weight, but have realised now that this isn't the case.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

valleygater said:


> Basic diets aren't hard, you just eat every 3 hours and eat the right mix of macros. Once you have done that for a year or so then you can get technical with carb rotation, essential fats all that but the basics are as BBaddict said above. The hardest bit with diet is having the dedication to follow it as it takes a fair amount of effort and prep to follow it religiously and that is when you will get results.


Yeah, I've been on my so called "diet" for a month now and have been eating around every 2 hours which got me up to 120lbs from 110lbs. Also, I have absulutely no problem with dedication, one of my only qualities haha.


----------



## valleygater (Aug 29, 2012)

Scrap your diet! It's terrible, get on the nutritional forum or on training logs and get some basics off that and then start again


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

valleygater said:


> Scrap your diet! It's terrible, get on the nutritional forum or on training logs and get some basics off that and then start again


Done.



I will see how it goes down and will increase the numbers if possible as well as adding some vegetables and yogurt or cheese.

EDIT: Also, in terms of nuts, would you rather have peanuts, sunflower seeds or pumpkin seeds and if so why?


----------

